# My mac collection!



## feebee (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry cant post photos, am on my work pc and just drawing up a little reminder list for myself!

Eyeshadow
Silver Ring, Electra, Swish, Sushi Flower, Trax, Plum Dressing, Dove Feather, Sketch, Pink Venus, Shale, Nocturnelle, Scene, Pink Freeze, Print, Beautiful Iris, Digit, Au Contraire, Contrast, Tilt, Fade, Jewel Blue, Aquadisiac, Prose and Fancy, Steamy, Surreal, Brill, Meadow, Swimming, Humid, Juxt, Sprout, Greensmoke, Fiction, Sumptious Olive, Shroom, Ricpaper, Goldmine, Woodwinked, Era, Honesty, Amber Lights, Soba, Say Yeah, Mythology, Mulch, Jest, Gleam, Expensive Pink, Paradisco, D’Bohemia, Satin Taupe, Coppering, Yogurt, Bark, Mystery, Black Tied

Eye Liner
Teddy, Prunella, Minted, Tarnish, Rosemary & Thyme, Smoulder, Dig It, Taupe

Powerpoints
Stubborn Brown, Silverplate, Bordeauxline, Grey Utility, Lilacky, Navy Stain, Out to Sea, Tealo, So There Jade, Sagegrass, Forever Green, Buried Treasure, Handforged, Bountiful Brown, Engraved

Paints
Bare Canvas, Stillife, Pixel, Chartru, Mauvism

Fluidliners
Blacktrack, Dipdown, Non-Conformist, Sweet Sage, Frostlite

Blusher
Coygirl, Well Dressed, Honour, Pinch O’ Peach, Style, Foolish Me, Spice, Cubic, Blushbaby/Peachiness, Pleasureful, Britwit, Da Da Delight (Cheekhue), Figurative (Cheekhue) Fabulush (CCB)

Lipglass
Lychee Luxe, Cultured, Explicit, Prrr, Florabundance, Spirited, Pink Lemonade, Nymphette, Beaute, Viva Glam V, Flash of Flesh

Lipstick
Cockatease, Twig, Cosmo, X-pose, Craving, Syrup, Primped Up, Ramblin’ Rose, Freckletone, Freshbrew, High Tea, Jubilee, Blankety, Icon, Gleam, Icon,Viva Glam V, Isis

Lipliner
Dervish, Stone, Cork, Oak, Stripdown, Subculture, Spice, Whirl


Pigments
Chocolate Brown, Coco, Deckchair, Naked, Vanilla, Melon

Misc
Mac Strobe Cream, Microfine Refinisher, Rose D’Or Bronzer, Bronzeray , Mac Face and Body Foundation, Fibre Rich Lash Mascara, Lip Pallette (not sure of name)


----------



## fabulouscazza (Sep 27, 2005)

That's a nice collection you've got there feebee!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with fabulouscazza, great stuff!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 10, 2005)

All those e/s = love!! wow, i'm jealous! great colours  yourve got there too


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Nov 11, 2005)

Great Blush collection. Im just finding out how blush can change your look or make or break your look.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Dammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnn hon thats one impressive collection!!!!


----------

